# A few



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We've had some success the last few days at Greenup dam.Being caught on live Shad, Gizz crankbaits, Redfins and swimbaits...,.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave, you straight up run that dam! Slow down, I wanna fish it someday & they're all gonna have sore lips!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah I may as well move up there Here's a couple more sore lips from this AM. The only good reason for Mondays


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

That's awesome. You are rippin' it up. I just got my PB from the WV side of the river


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!!! I love those Wipers


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

My buddy doin it himself.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice Job guys!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Boy, those fish are fun! 
I went out yesterday and got 2 on topwater and a few more near the bottom at night.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice fish!! Are you guys hitting these at the Greenup Dam?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Mine are from the Eastern stretch of the Ohio along the WV border. I fish a few dams in the region, with Pike Island and New Cumberland being the ones I frequent the most.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine are from Greenup. I got a good dose of reality this morning


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I am gonna have that dam renamed to Daveo'sDam! 
The hell with Greenup dam.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome! I went to school down at shawnee state and was down there for the sauger or saugeye run (whichever, just know they taste good) I but I never caught bruisers like those!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Ill se you staurday man.
Fish on.
this time im bringing out my equipment, and see if i cant catch a few hybrids.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Want some more,huh


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

want some more hybrids,Im busting the big pole ot. WATCHOUT HYBRIDS DADDYS COMING!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A few on top early mornings


----------

